

The web rabbit hole. - markkat
http://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/vzb87/we_are_born_as_one_person_in_one_place_and_at_one/

======
manuscreationis
Followed it as far as Facebook, where I was told I needed to login to continue
this interesting chain.

And thats where it lost me. No FB account, no way to continue.

The next time you do something like this, consider doing it in a way that
everyone can actually participate in. Interesting idea, but fails at the end
for people like me who are unable to get past a certain part.

~~~
markkat
Thanks, I did realize that, but thought to leave it, as I think it makes a
point.

I just added a bypass in the G+ post, however.

